# Eye colour genetics



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya

Missboo doesn't have same eye colour as either myself or DH, although she does have same as my father and sister. And same hair colour and type too, so she's always fitted in well and nobody's ever queried it.
Then Babyroo arrived and Missboo noticed straight away that her new sister had different coloured eyes to her, and that Missboo was the only one out of us four with that colour eye. Obviously it doesn't matter to us at all, but wondered whether anyone has ever commented on an adopted child's eye colour and the genetics of it. For example I know that Missboo can't be genetically ours, could be that obvious to someone else??

I am now fascinated by the nature/nurture thing, since Babyroo arrived. Everyone has always said how Missboo is very much like me and my family, but I wonder if all her temprament and little ways come from me or does her birthmum behave similarly   and she would've turned out like this anyway. I can't wait to see how Babyroo develops and if she takes on manarisms of us and her big sister and takes on our personalities, or whether she'll be different.
I know natural families say that each child is different from the next. Me and my sister were like chalk and cheese and yet now we're adults, we can both see the likeness, both in looks and ways.

How does everyone feel and think about the genetic side??

I find it fascinating to see how similar or completely different my 2 will turn out to be.

Mmmm, thinking quite deeply for a Saturday night, think it;s time to log off and get some chocolate inside me!!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

I also find it fascinating, the whole genetics thing.  I think a lot about what talents cookie will have inherited from her BPs - will she be musical or an amazing artist.  DH and I spend ages trying to suss her out!  

Cookie has blue eyes and blonde curly hair, where as DH and I both have dark eyes and brown poker straight hair so she looks nothing like us (although people keep telling me we have similar noses!) Someone at a club we were at this week asked me if I straightened my hair assuming I must have curly hair because Cookie has.  I ended up explaining that she was adopted. She does look similar to DHs sisters which is nice.

we're meeting the BPs in a few weeks so I'll be interested to see what they are like.

Bx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Interesting question about eye colour isn't it. I wondered about the same thing as both DH and I have brown eyes but DS has blue eyes and I wondered if that could have been possible if he was our natural son. Well the answer is that it could. Use this link and have a play with this funky eye colour calculator. It takes into account your parents eye colour as well as your own and shows you the likelihood of your children having various eye colours.

http://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html

Hope it puts your mind at rest

sundog
x

/links


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ever,

Intreresting topic, our AD looks nothing like either of us although she has the same colour eyes as my dh but that is it.  She has very unusual eyes also.

My hair is mid length dark brown and straight and hers is strawberry blonde very very curly! I constantly get asked by very nosey mums at mum and tots and play gyms and the general public who she takes after and where does she get her hair from! I got very fed up to start with but have now got used to it, I had thought about resorting to a perm but thought that a bit extreme  I do worry however that this could be an issue in the future for her not us with friends at school etc although she will know she is adopted and hopefully be comfortable about it. People especially parents tend to be a little obsessed about who does their child/children take after, and I guess with adoptive parents that is at least one thing we dont have to analyze because they are not and never will be genetically ours.

I do however believe they pick up our mannerisms and behaviours my dh has noticed that with our AD when she is cross she has the same look as me ! I spend all my time with her so she is going to pick up my habits hopefully none of the bad ones!

We have a very good life story book and she is the spitting image of her bm at the same age, so I have a good idea what she will look like when she is older.

Dawny


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Afternoon Ever, 

I know you posted this over a month ago but I have just read it and would like to say that both my parents, my brother and myself have blue eyes yet my sister has green eyes and we are all BC to my mum and dad.

So I guess that Missboo could be your BC.

ShazJohn x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Not eye colour but our ds has reddish hair, DH & I both have brown hair.....DH & DS have the same eye colour....when I've been asked about his hair I just say its my Dad's side as he was red as a child and then went brown....

My neice has blue eyes and blond hair and yet both her parents are brown eyes and hair..

Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I'm the only one in my family who has brown eyes so I'm the odd one out, DH<DS & DD all have blue eyes.

We are always being told DS looks so much like DH>

DD has blond hair and the rest of us have brown/grey (LOL) hair. I used to get asked where she gets her blond hair form & I use to reply the milk man!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

I have brown eyes and my 2 have lovely bright blue eyes as does my DH! 

My DS is blonde and me and DH are brown /grey(me via a bottle due to grey!) and DD is brown too! (lighter brown then us!)

xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I have brown eyes and so does DD although hers are a bit darker than mine.  Brown eyes are quite common so that is not unusual but it what is great is that DS has blue/grey eyes the same shade as DH.  My hair is very dark (when I cover up the grey) and so was DD's when she was a baby but now hers has lightened to midbrown like DH (although he hasn't got much  ) and DS has gone from having blonde hair as a baby to light brown.

I'm one of four girls and although I am dark like my Mum (sort of mediterranean colouring) my sisters are blonde/blue eyed like my Dad so I think I used all her "dark" genes up first as I am the eldest    I often used to get asked if I was the milkman's daughter and learned to laugh it off so it can happen even if you are not adopted.

Cindy


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Doing that test - on the link near the top of this thread shows that DD can't be ours biologically. Looks like one of us should have brown eyes for her to have brown eyes. Both parents can be brown eyed and have a blue eyed child, but yet it's not possible the other way round.
So I'm just hoping nobody is so on the ball that they pick that fact up!!

My cousin's 2 children both have red hair and yet neither parents or grandparents do, so it must be back another generation. I know that if we'd have had a biological child, we'd probably have had a red-head ourselves, as both our maternal grandmothers had red hair.

It's fascinating though. And yet, thinking about it, why wouldn't people assume we're all blood related to our children, when we all watch soaps on TV and believe that the characters are related don't we?


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ever,

Have just read your post with interest and wondered do you want people to think they are your biological children? This is not a criticism just intrigued does it really matter what other people think.  I have had a lot of people asking me about my little one just because she looks nothing like me and I just tell them she is adopted I'm hoping when she is older she will say that as well and I am proud to be her adoptive mum, I feel like her proper mummy but know that she can never be my biological child so dont really think about it.  I just used to get fed up with the reference to her hair in the earlier days as I guess I was still building my confidence with her, but now I couldnt care less!!

Anyway interesting thread and hope I havent offended or put my size 5 in it 

Dawny
x


----------

